# rendern von avi nach mpeg



## labac (26. Juli 2003)

hallo,

bin neu hier und habe ein grosses problem...habe einen film im avi format...und will diesen ins mpeg 2 format wandeln um ihn als svcd brennen zu können...allerdings bleibt mein rechner immer hängen...
egal mit welchem programm. habe adobe premiere, pinnacle studio 8. tmpgenc usw versucht...bei allen das selbe problem...

mein computer ist ein amd athlon xp 2000+, 256 mb ddr ram und eine 80 gb festplatte mit 7200 u/min...also eigentlich schnell genug.

kann mir irgend jemand helfen???

wäre super...

danke im voraus...


----------



## vogtländer (26. Juli 2003)

Klingt so, als solltest du DivX (oder was auch immer) neu installieren. Hat wahrscheinlich einen Fehler, vielleicht brauchst du auch ein Update.

Deine Kiste ist jedenfalls mehr als schnell genug.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## labac (26. Juli 2003)

habe das auch schon versucht...habe die software deinstalliert und daNACH WIEDER NEU INSTALLIERT:::HAT ABER AUCH NICHT GEKLAPPT:::


----------



## kasper (27. Juli 2003)

Diese Probleme hatte ich auch schon mal mit einen divx Video. Ich habe es gelösst indem ich das AVI neu ins DivX 5.0.5, Huffyuv oder MJPEG enkodiert habe. Danach lief es auch problemlos mit TMPGEnc.


----------



## labac (27. Juli 2003)

und wie konvertiere ich ins divx 5.0.5 format?


----------



## kasper (27. Juli 2003)

Es kommt auf den Codec deines AVI an.

DivX, Xvid, DV, Huffyuv und MJPEG können ohne Probleme mit VirtualDub bearbeitet werden, wenn man diese Codecs bereits auf den Rechner installiert hat. Man musst dann nur unter Video -> Compression den Codec auswählen und einstellen.

http://www.virtualdub.org/


----------



## labac (27. Juli 2003)

ich kann mein avi file mit virtualdub gar nicht öffnen!kommt immer diese Fehlermeldung

"couldn´t locate decompressor for format dvsd (unknown).
virtual dub requires a video for windows (vfw)compatible codec to decompress video. direct show codecs, such as those used by windows media player, are not suitable."

wie soll ich nun vorgehen??

mann oh mann...verzweifle bald


----------



## Tim C. (27. Juli 2003)

Das klingt schwer danach, als ob du versucht DV-Avi Material mit Virtual Dub zu öffnen. Das geht von Hause aus erstmal nicht, du kannst jedoch, wenn du den Panasonic DV Codec verwendest, auch VirtualDub dazu bewegen, DV-Avi's zu öffnen.

Such einfach mal in Google nach "DV in Vdub" oder ähnlichem, dann solltest du den Codec samt Anleitung finden.


----------



## labac (28. Juli 2003)

habe den codec runtergeladen und installiert...aber gibt es dann noch irgendwo eine anleitung, wie ich mit virtualdub nun eine mpeg datei erzeuge???


----------



## Tim C. (28. Juli 2003)

Wenn das Endziel eine SVCD ist, dann solltest du in Virtualdub zunächst nach DIVX oder ähnliches mit sehr hoher Bitrate exportieren und dann im Anschluß daran mit TMpegEnc dieses DivX in MPEG2 umrechnen.


----------



## labac (28. Juli 2003)

und wie erstelle ich eine divx mit virtual dub????
wäre super wenn mir jemand eine anleitung schicken könnte...


danke...


----------



## Erpel (28. Juli 2003)

Gugg mal in der Videotutorials Sektion, da gibt es eine Anleitung mit VirDub.
Einfacher gehts net.


----------



## labac (29. Juli 2003)

so, hab alles versucht geht alles nicht...muss ich den film vielleicht neu capturen? und welch einstellungen unter premiere 6.5 brauche ich dazu? 

danke im voraus...


----------



## kasper (29. Juli 2003)

Was hast du versucht, und was geht nicht? Wenn du keine präzise Antwort gibst, kann dir auch keiner helfen.


----------



## labac (29. Juli 2003)

ok...ich habe versucht aus meinem avi file ein divx file zu machen, so wie es im tutorial hier beschrieben ist! aber mein computer hängt sich da auch auf....


----------



## goela (29. Juli 2003)

Welches Betriebssystem insbesondere welches Format hat Deine Festplatte? FAT, NTFS?


----------



## labac (29. Juli 2003)

mein betriebssystem ist windows xp professional und meine festplatte ist im ntfs format...hoffe das reicht!!??


----------



## goela (29. Juli 2003)

Ja, denn damit kann man schon mal ausschliessen, dass es an der 4GB Grenze liegt!

Vielleicht solltest Du mal ein anderes AVI ausprobieren oder nur ein Teil Deines AVIs?
Wenn es geht, kannst Du im nachhinein immer noch die beiden MPEGs mit TMPEGEnc zusammenfügen!


----------



## labac (2. August 2003)

ich will jetzt das video neu capturen...welche sind die besten einstellungen bei adobe premiere 6.5 zum capturen??


----------

